# Concealed Carry in Indiana



## deluxe00 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am new to the forum, I am 18 years old, and things throughout my life have have urged me to carry. I recieved my permit a month ago. I am a resident of Indiana and any information on CCL in Indiana would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ciwsguy (May 1, 2007)

deluxe00 said:


> I am new to the forum, I am 18 years old, and things throughout my life have have urged me to carry. I recieved my permit a month ago. I am a resident of Indiana and any information on CCL in Indiana would be greatly appreciated.


You can get a CCDW permit in IN at the age of 18? I thought you had to be 21 (I assume you're the owner of the handgun).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'm curious about that too. Thought 21 was the minimum age to CCW.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife had one up there for the 9yrs we were there and she said it was 21.:smt017


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> My wife had one up there for the 9yrs we were there and she said it was 21.:smt017


Which means until I see otherwise that the age is 18 and not 21, I'm not going to be adding to this thread as it could be viewed, rightfully, as an illegal discussion.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> Which means until I see otherwise that the age is 18 and not 21, I'm not going to be adding to this thread as it could be viewed, rightfully, as an illegal discussion.


I agree 100% with you on that Todd.::watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Well I'll be darned*

Looks like Indiana is the place to go if you want your CCW early. Did a little homework and here's what I found.

The superintendent may not deny a license under this section because the information required under this subsection is unavailable at the time the superintendent would otherwise issue a license. The state police department may accept private donations or grants to defray the cost of printing and mailing the information required under this subsection.
(g) *A license to carry a handgun shall not be issued to any person who:*
(1) has been convicted of a felony;
(2) has had a license to carry a handgun suspended, unless the person's license has been reinstated;
*(3) is under eighteen (18) years of age;*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

deluxe00 said:


> I am new to the forum, I am 18 years old, and things throughout my life have have urged me to carry. I recieved my permit a month ago. I am a resident of Indiana and any information on CCL in Indiana would be greatly appreciated.


Check out http://www.handgunlaw.us/ It gives a breakdown of all the state's laws and also who you have reciprocity with.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well That's a surprise.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Maaan..I lived in Ohio back then (when I was 18) and had to wait to 21. i knew I was being screwed:smt082 I should have went a little left but I was always afeert of going too far left:anim_lol: 

I'm going to have to look up all that stuff. I wonder just now many states will allow you to join the armed forces, vote, own a hand gun, but not be able ot get a shot of bourbon:smt083


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

When I got my first CCW 15 yrs. ago it was 21. And that's how old I was when I got it. Wonder when they changed it?


----------



## deluxe00 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ccl*

Thanks for the website, I will have to check that out. It's hard to find time to get on the forum. The process was quite simple. I went to my local county Sheriff's Department, filled out the one-sided form. They took prints of course. Ten dollars to the local department. Thirty Dollar certified check to the state. Five weeks later my permit arrived in the mail.


----------



## deluxe00 (Mar 3, 2008)

In the state of IN you can have a concealed carry permit. But cannot purchase a handgun, or ammo. I can buy rifle cartridges, shotgun shells. Anything and everything available in any store other than alcohol of course, or handgun, or ammo for a handgun. The handgun I carry is a Bersa Thunder 380, registered in my mothers name. She also buys my ammo at the local Wal-Mart. All is perfectly legal in my state.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

deluxe00 said:


> In the state of IN you can have a concealed carry permit. But cannot purchase a handgun, or ammo. I can buy rifle cartridges, shotgun shells. Anything and everything available in any store other than alcohol of course, or handgun, or ammo for a handgun. The handgun I carry is a Bersa Thunder 380, registered in my mothers name. She also buys my ammo at the local Wal-Mart. All is perfectly legal in my state.


That's kinda funny. You can carry a gun legally, but they don't trust you to buy the gun or the ammo.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

That's Indiana for ya,You may gain in one instance and loose in five others...

At least we have lifetime permits in Indiana :smt023


----------



## Taylor (Jul 28, 2012)

deluxe00 said:


> I am new to the forum, I am 18 years old, and things throughout my life have have urged me to carry. I recieved my permit a month ago. I am a resident of Indiana and any information on CCL in Indiana would be greatly appreciated.


In indiana according to the sheriff in my town he said you can cc a weapon at 18 with parents consult. and you can have a pistol at any age even under 18 if it is given as a gift. hope that answers your question.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

In Indiana, you can carry at 18, but you cannot buy from an FFL dealer until age 21. you can buy from another Indiana resident at age 18. You have to be 21 to purchase handgun ammunition.

Indiana Code TITLE 35, Article 47 Table of Contents


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

In Indiana, it's not known as a "permit". It's termed an "LTCH" (License to Carry a Handgun), and you can apply for one at age 18 (provided you meet all other requirements). You can get a 5-year or a lifetime license, and you can get the Hunting and Target Practice version (which is pretty restrictive) or the Personal Protection version (which is what just about everyone gets). How to Apply for a Lifetime License to Carry a Handgun in Indiana

_(If you are a Purdue fan, do not mention it on your application, as that would be seen as a form of mental instability.)
_
GO *HOOSIERS*!!! :mrgreen:


----------

